#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Engineers Discussion Zone - Ask and resolve queries and so much more.. >  >  Machine problem in matlab

## critz01

hi., can someone help me about a machine problem in matlab that generates the gcf and lcm of two or more numbers without using the gcf and lcm functions...thank you guys





  Similar Threads: problem & solutions of synchronous machine MATLAB Course | MATLAB Training | MATLAB Class VTU dc machine & synchronous machine semester exam previous year question paper downl Problem ?? Industrial Define Problem / User Define Problem project work

----------

